# Spouse Visa, Tohoku Region



## torgodog (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone had a recent experience and knew approximately how long it takes to process Certificate of Eligibility based on a marriage to a Japanese national in Tohoku region.

Thank you in advance.


----------

